# A/C Problem



## Keith'sGTO (Jun 14, 2005)

If my A/C is set for my vents and I start to go up an incline or accelorate quickly it will start coming out my defrost and go back when I go back to normal conditions. is that normal for an 04?


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

that is definetly not normal, take it in and explain it to the tech at the dealer


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

....sounds like a vacuum problem....I could be wrong..


----------



## Keith'sGTO (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok I took it into the shop today. They said it was the switch and fixed it. Then I left and guess what same thing. I went right back now they want me to leave it a couple of days so they can figure it out.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I use to do A/C work and I can tell you that most guy's in the automotive mechanic business dont know sh1t about AC, alot of them are only parts changers and will continue to change parts untill the ac workes. Luckely there are fewer components in a car that will break so it should'nt take a compitant tech long to fix it.


----------



## DuaneGTO (Dec 28, 2004)

It is a vacuum line problem of some kind. I had the same problem on another car. Look for a loose or broken vacuum line.


----------

